
Rich Hickey: Books that influenced Clojure, in no particular order - tosh
https://www.amazon.com/gp/richpub/listmania/fullview/R3LG3ZBZS4GCTH
======
AimHere
The last item in the list is a rope hammock. I suspect this might be one of
the more important items.

~~~
kencausey
Context:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f84n5oFoZBc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f84n5oFoZBc)
(Video, title: Hammock Driven Development, Content: 2010 Clojure Conj
presentation)

------
hash-set
Poor Clojure. Rich, I just want you to know that you are beloved. It's just
that most working developers aren't of a high enough skill level to move on
from Java :-(

~~~
iLemming
I would disagree. Clojure is not difficult to grok (compared to other
languages with strong functional emphasis).

------
jjnoakes
"Programming Clojure" is on the list. Is this because a version of the book
influenced a later version of the language?

~~~
nickik
This was by far the first book on Clojure, it was there very early on when the
thinking about 'what is Clojure' was still quite new. The Autor is now in some
ways the Nr.2 in the Clojure ecosystem, he has influenced the language quite a
bit.

